# oriental frill color



## APF_LOFT

can you identify the correct color of may oriental frill?


----------



## APF_LOFT

i forgot to mention his eye is weird because of the camera flash


----------



## horseart4u

looks opal or ash red lace to me...very pretty too


----------



## MaryOfExeter

It looks like it's ash-red based. It's a mismarked Blondinette. The laced effect you are seeing is just Frill stencil.


----------



## ohaus

Becky,

Toy stencil is the factor you are referring to, frill stencil is "normally" only in the tail of the bird. Mixed colors for sure, could be a lack of all ts factors. 
Ts1 or Ts2 will display the bronzing of the feather edge.

Jim


----------



## APF_LOFT

i paired it to a racer (blue check) and they produces brown bar or dilute bar may be am not sure. i will post the pictures soon.

thanks for the great reply.


----------



## APF_LOFT

*result*

this are the result of breeding that oriental frill to a racer blue check.
i produce two brown barred bird but am not sure if they dilute or brown. there eye is not fully develop. but i think the other one will be a orange eye.



















they are not nest mate.


----------



## Print Tippler

looks brown to me


----------



## APF_LOFT

if they are brown then the father is also a brown right?


----------



## Print Tippler

I think it could just be a silver. In order for you to get a brown your blue check would have to carry it. Its more likely a silver. Probably be able to tell easier when the bird is order.


----------



## APF_LOFT

there mother is normal looking blue check racer. i dont know if she carry brown or dilute i just buy her. i will post some pic of them again when they full grown out


----------



## sev3ns0uls

wow they both are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know that they lost half of their homing ability but who cares if you are not competing them in race. They just plain gorgeous. I like how their peak develop. Short and with a nice wattle.
can you provide some more picture so i can look at them more closely and observe their beauty?


----------



## APF_LOFT

sev3ns0uls said:


> wow they both are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know that they lost half of their homing ability but who cares if you are not competing them in race. They just plain gorgeous. I like how their peak develop. Short and with a nice wattle.
> can you provide some more picture so i can look at them more closely and observe their beauty?


thanks

i will post some pic of them again soon a clearer one.


----------

